# Spokane WA IASCA 3x Aug 3 & 4



## slammedsuburban (Jun 6, 2012)

IASCA 3x 
Aspen Sound 
7316 North Division Street 
Spokane, WA 99208

IdBL, Bass Boxing, SQC, and IQC

Saturday, Aug 3
SQ judging starting at 1
SPL lanes open at 3
Register when you arrive
Ending the day around 6

Sunday, Aug 4
Registration and classification from 10-12 for anyone who didn't register Saturday
SPL judging starting at 11 
SQ judging starting at 12
All IdBL runs and Bass Boxing qualifying ends at 3
Bass Boxing finals at 3
Trophies after Bass Boxing finals

$30 for one format
$20 for any additional formats
2 SPL formats (IdBL and Bass Boxing)
2 SQ formats (SQC and IQC)


----------

